# Getting Married at 12 weeks Pregnant



## Angelface34

Hi all. I'm new to this site and finding it a really great support.

I've just found out that I'm five weeks pregnant and I'm going to be just over twelve weeks on my wedding day. The baby is something that my fiance and I had planned (we're both in our mid-thirties) but we didnt realise it would happen for us so quickly!

Naturally I'm really excited to be pregnant but the anxiety is starting to set in a little and I'm worried that I'll have a really big bump on my wedding day (we don't want to tell people until after our first scan).

Can anyone tell me what the average baby bump looks like at 12 weeks? Is it very noticeable or can it be easily hidden? My dress is a-line style with lace back-up (no zip) so thankfully won't need to get adjustments done.
Any advice would be great as I'm starting to panic a little bit about it all now and I'd hate to postpone the wedding at this late stage!!


----------



## Charlotte-j

At 12 weeks with both of my pregnancies I looked like I just ate a bit too much, easy to hide really. 
Hope you have a lovely wedding day :)


----------



## booflebump

You will be fine. Jenny who blogged on Rock My Wedding, and also has her own blog The Urban Boheme was 14 weeks pregnant when she got married, and you can't tell. At most, you will have a little tummy/bloat, but nothing that a lace-up back dress can't hide. You might find your boobs get a bit bigger though! x


----------



## littlejenx

you will probabley not show to much by then, i work in a wedding shop and often do alterations on pregant brides-a laceup back is definatley the best option and a-line is perfect too :)
congratulations x


----------



## Kimboowee

I was 11 weeks pregnant with my 2nd when I got married and couldnt tell at all, best bit was announcing it in the speech. Few shocked faces there!


----------



## honeybee2

so jealous of jennys wedding, looks just like my dream but I bet it was expensive!


----------



## bethyb

yep hun just a lil bit of bloat, ull be fine :) esp if its ur first babba. Congrats, lovely news! xx


----------



## booflebump

It was a beautiful wedding, the campervan,the bridesmaids dresses, and she is so terribly pretty! x


----------



## Arlene22

I'm 15 weeks pregnant and I'm looking for my maternity dress online. I think a empire waist dress could be better, as the waist hits right below the bust line and the dress falls from there, leaving lots of room for a pregnant tummy.


----------



## blondey

I'm already married and just gate crashing the wedding section of the site :D hehe

I didn't show at all when I was 12 weeks. In fact when I spent a night in hospital at 22 weeks due to a suspected apendicitis the people in my bay didn't believe it when they overheard I was 22 weeks pregnant!

Good luck and congrats for your big day and make sure you try and take it all in, it goes far too quickly!!

xx


----------



## notjustyet

I'm 9 weeks pregnant with my first and you can't tell - unless I've just eaten then I get a big bloat belly (big for me anyway!). Hopefully you'll be telling people in your speech so by the time they all find out, that's when your bloat belly will appear!


----------



## WDWJess

I went for my 1st wedding dress fitting on Monday at exactly 18 weeks. I have a fairly big bump now but as soon as I got my dress on and laced up my bump completely disappeared! I was worried at first as thought beanie was being squashed but I felt completely comfortable and the ladies in the shop just made sure the dress was tight at the top of the laces and loose at the bottom. Could not believe the dress had made beanie completely disappear like that!

You'll be fine.


----------

